# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  ULTIMATE LD FANTASIES

## ShYne123

Hey i jus figured it would be cool for everyone to write down there true fantasies that they want to do when they are in a LD. 

For me before flying and killing a few people i want to go to a NICE Clean Hawaii Beach and chill with christina milian   :-D    http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...imagesr&start=2      --> That would be her 

Shes jus so hot...common lol..Im not bad w/ girls as it is but damn man im never gunna meet a 20 outa 10 like that. (in real life)  :-p   

So yeah write down what Is the one thing, that you really wanna do. [/url]

----------


## Enigma13

I kind of can't. Put simply I'd be meeting a fictional character and basically asking him questions about myself that I need answered.

----------


## PhilipJFry

I guess I've always wanted to experience a very stable LD which is very vivid and realistic, too. That would be my basic wish. Some user also told about changing the dreamworld to anime and I thought that would be sort of interesting... But basically I just want one of my best friends in the dream so we could have fun, fool around and tell people that they are dreaming. And to discuss dreaming, find out some secrets.

Some other things I need to try:

Being a woman, having sex, creating things, doing exactly what I want (more dream control), changing the gravity, talking to god, competing in a podrace, ...

----------


## computernerd90

You know, everyone wants to talk to God, as do I. How bout seeing God's perspective. Jump into him and look through his eyes and see what he sees, listen to what he hears, etc. Now THERE'S a fantasy

----------


## Gwendolyn

My ultimate LD fantasy would just be doing basically anything I wanted, as I do most of the time anyway...

----------


## dudesuperior

Have a fight with someone then destroy them with a massive dragonball-z style energy beam   ::mrgreen::

----------


## ShYne123

hah, yeah u guys r right ultimate one would be to Accuily HAVE a LD lol.

----------


## King and God

- Having alot of lucid sex with hot chicks.
- Killing people with hands, feets, meele weapons and ranged weapons. 
- Biting and sucking 'clean' dream characters dry of blood. By clean I mean free from virus, and not having unattractive looks.
- Playing zombie survival and make everything like a movie made by myself.
- Playing general in a huge ancient battle, and fight with the soldiers in the front. 
- And realistic graphics to all of that, and a no-waking-up-until-the-dream-has-ended feature.

That would be the ultimate LD.

----------


## Enigma13

> _Originally posted by ShYne123_
> *hah, yeah u guys r right ultimate one would be to Accuily HAVE a LD lol.*



I guess that might be good place to start  ::roll::  .

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> _Originally posted by King and God_
> *- Having alot of lucid sex with hot chicks.
> - Killing people with hands, feets, meele weapons and ranged weapons. *
> - Biting and sucking 'clean' dream characters dry of blood. By clean I mean free from virus, and not having unattractive looks.
> - Playing zombie survival and make everything like a movie made by myself.
> - Playing general in a huge ancient battle, and fight with the soldiers in the front. *
> - And realistic graphics to all of that, and a no-waking-up-until-the-dream-has-ended feature.
> 
> That would be the ultimate LD.*



*raises eyebrow quizzically*

So, to paraphrase...
"Sex, violence, violence, and... oh yeah, more violence!"

*sadly shakes head*
Such is the male psyche...

See, personally I'd just be happy with the sex.  I really DONT see how killing and maiming people is fun... (actually, as far as sex in a dream goes, last night's non-lucid was pretty fun... check it out in my dream journal in my profile...)

Seriously, though, what I'd like to do in a lucid dream?

Hmmm.... a list, methinks...

-Be able to create fire with my hands, weave it into patterns... (I luv fire and fireplaces... mmm...)
-Have a massive mediaeval banquet, with a hundred courses, wine, mead, minstrels... (I'm a bit of a history/fantasy buff...)
-Be able to fly.  (this seems to be pretty common)
-Be my cat.  (Or  a cat... if not my cat, a jet black witches' cat...)
-Be some sort of research in a remote space-station (I know it sounds boring, but hey... I reckon it'd be sweet...)
-Live in the antarctic.
-Go back to austinian rural england!  (I'm SUCH a jane austen fan!)
-Be able to breath underwater... swim with wales and stuff...
-Be able to change my appearance.  Race, height, sex, everything... just to see how people react differently to me in my dream...
-Penguins.  I don't know exactly WHAT, but something with penguins.  I like penguins.
-Be able to see stuff at a massive distance...

Yeah... heaps of other stuff...

----------


## Gwendolyn

You have pretty cool dream aspirations, Meanie. We share a lot of the same ones.   ::D:

----------


## flowerz

I would like to have contribution from my LD to my real life.For example:Its beautiful morning,my girlfriend is coming to my house and with some reasons I have argued with her.Then feel remorse for that but she doesnt want talk with me so I go to sleep and while I am dreaming I just fix whole situation.

Other example..I have a headache so go to sleep,then during my LD I destroy my pain with some weapons   :Eek:

----------


## Dagget

I wanna see my dog again, and not spend three quarters of the dream asking why she is there.

I wanna meet my personal fashion consultant, ask him what I'd look good in.

I wanna do some freerunning like urbanfreeflow.com with no restrictions cause I arn't fit.

I also wanna be a big purple fuzzy wolf and then go to school being said wolf and maul certain annoying people, my french teacher (let's call him Mr. McDonalds) was annoying. I wouldn't kill them, just sorta pernamently injure Mr. McDonald.

----------


## Neruo

Playing some guitar with hendrix  :smiley: 

That, and sex with some hot girls.

----------


## supernaut76

what's all this about killing and maiming? i think that would make things pretty nightmarish. ive never hurt people in my LD's only touched and pushed them. often they didnt react the way i expected them to. i have to confess that despite having very lofty ambitions before my LD's -  wanting to talk to god, create a replica of myself to converse with, meditate etc. i've often just ditched that agenda to get intimate with my dream women - anyone from some fairly ugly ex-classmates to movie stars. usually i found it hard to stabilise things enought to actually have sexual intercourse though. aah my shalowness never fails to amaze me  ::D:

----------


## Courtney Mae

I'd like to explore the settings of different books, like Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, and maybe even converse with characters in Amelia Atwater-Rhodes books, and Annette Curtis Klause books.

----------


## wombing

my ultimate lucid hasn't changed...





> i would transport myself to the topmost peak on an earth-esque planet, to a meadow plateau with bright, vibrant, living, psychedelic flowers (small ones up to six feet tall), and 4 setting suns in all directions, creating an all-encompassing sunset, with deepest red as base, and the perfect complements from the remaining spectrum, tinged especially in blueish-green streaks... 
> directly overhead would be a pin-prick point of clearest white light piercing a small circular patch of pitch black expanse, with 12 red giants (stars) surrounding it. this circular patch would melt into the hues of the  fourfold sunset on each horizon. 
> 
> then i would focus on the fact that it is my last lucid dream, and thus my last opportunity to express myself without 'waking-life' restrictions. 
> 
> as i hold this thought in my mind, i would slowly melt like a beeswax candle in the very center of the field (which would be circular by the way), and flow outwards in all directions, gently sloping downwards in slow, achingly beautiful movements. this fluid morphing would continue outwards with increasingly intricate geometric patterns, the continuous process creating the richest, clearest, most breath-taking symphony resounding from my molten meanderings out to the furthest reaches of the universe. angelic voices would harmonize, high and low- would flow out of every relationship in the 'crop circle' design i would spontaneously choose. 
> 
> and of course, i would 'inhabit' every wave of vibration in this entire process. feeling the entire lotus design blossoming, feeling the harmonic beauty as it leaks from its visual counterpart (the design), being gently tugged behind each soundwave, pulled, and pushing, encompassing the entire universe with perfectly delicate, radiant resplendency. [/b]

----------


## Dagget

> _Originally posted by supernaut76_
> *what's all this about killing and maiming? i think that would make things pretty nightmarish. ive never hurt people in my LD's only touched and pushed them. often they didnt react the way i expected them to. i have to confess that despite having very lofty ambitions before my LD's -  wanting to talk to god, create a replica of myself to converse with, meditate etc. i've often just ditched that agenda to get intimate with my dream women - anyone from some fairly ugly ex-classmates to movie stars. usually i found it hard to stabilise things enought to actually have sexual intercourse though. aah my shalowness never fails to amaze me*



It was an attempt of irony, everything being all fluffy and cute and then MAIM

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by wombing_
> *my ultimate lucid hasn't changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



Whoah.  That's intense.

----------


## Taod56a

i thought the ultimate ld dream would be to control time, and to last more then just a few second,,  to enter act with real people that are trying the same thing im trying,,,,  come people please don;t tell my that nobody ever want or tried to so called find REAL PEOPLE  in an a dream ...     im forever on a mission ..... 8)





__________________________________________________  ___________-

to breath is to be real, not  is false ,,,, 
  one mind is the key to thier power 
  find that key and become powerful 
 lose it and become weak...[/url][/u]

----------

